# Instacart workers to go on strike Monday, March 30th



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*For those who use Instacart for grocery delivery please read this article and, if a strike does happen, be prepared to use alternate methods of delivery. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...er-coronavirus/#click=https://t.co/L5aowrh0iW*


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2020)

I agree that they should probably get hazard pay, but this is definitely NOT the time to be calling a strike.  Ugh.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 27, 2020)

Do these people not realize how many others have lost jobs in the past few weeks?  They'll be easily replaced.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Do these people not realize how many others have lost jobs in the past few weeks?  They'll be easily replaced.



Good point!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2020)

Strike now and force people back in to stores raising the spread of the virus. The president can order them not to strike in this national emergency and who would ever support them. A strike is one thing but when it results in sickness and death of their countrymen that's another.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Do these people not realize how many others have lost jobs in the past few weeks?  They'll be easily replaced.


Apparently they are union workers so maybe not.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Strike now and force people back in to stores raising the spread of the virus. The president can order them not to strike in this national emergency and who would ever support them. A strike is one thing but when it results in sickness and death of their countrymen that's another.


Sorry, but those workers are not responsible for the health of their countrymen.  They are men and women doing a (currently) dangerous job.   It is not a good time to be going on strike, but they have a right to demand protection for themselves and their own families.   Why is one "countryman's" life more important than another??


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry, but those workers are not responsible for the health of their countrymen.  They are men and women doing a (currently) dangerous job.   It is not a good time to be going on strike, but they have a right to demand protection for themselves and their own families.   Why is one "countryman's" life more important than another??


I'm with you, CM.  People are using this service to minimize their own risk of contracting this virus.  People shopping in their place are entitled to hazard pay because of the extraordinary circumstances.  Same with being supplied with santizer and gloves.


----------

